# Job Hunting Assistance



## slocklear (Jul 2, 2018)

Hello! I just finished school and passed my final exam. My CPC is scheduled for October. I am trying to find a job now. I really do not have a choice because we have some pretty important bills that have to be paid which is why I went back to school. I have been job searcing since the end of March and I have not had any luck. I have been looking for anything, although I really want to be in coding or billing. I have tried front desk, receptionist, medical records, authorizations and I have even applied to some coding positions in hopes of getting a start with the stipulation of me taking my CPC which is planned and it is on my resume . No luck unfortunately.  I have no medical experiece but I do have office, management and data entry as well as collections and computer knowledge. I am really not sure what I can do at this point. I want to stay up on everything and not lose any of the knowledge that I have leaned but I have to get a job. I am even willing to go part-time or full-time. I am just not sure what to do and I am getting discouraged. I am beginning to think I have to have some connections in order to be able to get into anywhere. I just do not want to go do something entirely different and then not pass my CPC. I have a goal and I want to work towards it. If anyone could help me or offer me any suggestions I would greatly appreciate it. 

Thank you in advance!
Stephanie


----------



## twizzle (Jul 3, 2018)

*Job hunting assistance*



slocklear said:


> Hello! I just finished school and passed my final exam. My CPC is scheduled for October. I am trying to find a job now. I really do not have a choice because we have some pretty important bills that have to be paid which is why I went back to school. I have been job searcing since the end of March and I have not had any luck. I have been looking for anything, although I really want to be in coding or billing. I have tried front desk, receptionist, medical records, authorizations and I have even applied to some coding positions in hopes of getting a start with the stipulation of me taking my CPC which is planned and it is on my resume . No luck unfortunately.  I have no medical experiece but I do have office, management and data entry as well as collections and computer knowledge. I am really not sure what I can do at this point. I want to stay up on everything and not lose any of the knowledge that I have leaned but I have to get a job. I am even willing to go part-time or full-time. I am just not sure what to do and I am getting discouraged. I am beginning to think I have to have some connections in order to be able to get into anywhere. I just do not want to go do something entirely different and then not pass my CPC. I have a goal and I want to work towards it. If anyone could help me or offer me any suggestions I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> Stephanie



Have you attended any AAPC local chapter events? Networking is a great idea and many have gotten their foot in the door that way. Oftentimes it's not what you know, it's who you know.
Almost certainly though, you need to have your CPC to pursue any coding jobs.


----------



## devinmajor14 (Jul 3, 2018)

Try looking for ER registration. It's usually an entry level job requiring no medical experience.


----------



## slocklear (Jul 3, 2018)

devinmajor14 said:


> Try looking for ER registration. It's usually an entry level job requiring no medical experience.



Thank you very much


----------

